# second, seconde, secondaire - prononciation



## zabron

Bonjour à tous,
j'aimerais savoir si quelqun connait la raison pour laquelle on prononce
seconde : "se*G*onde"

Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Mani23

Je crois que c'est parce que le mot second vient du latin *secundus*,qui se prononce "segoun'dous", donc on a suivi la prononciation latine... A confirmer ou infirmer


----------



## Stéphane89

En effet, mais la question reste la même lol! Pourquoi le C de se*c*undus se prononce-t-il G? Ce n'est pas plus habituel en latin qu'en français...


----------



## geve

C'est une question qui mérite d'être posée, en effet ! Il y a un débat intéressant sur ce sujet sur le blog des correcteurs du Monde. Quelqu'un y reformule la question en des termes intéressants :


> [...] j’aurais tendance à penser qu’on prononce “segond” alors qu’on écrit “second”, et non l’inverse. [...]


Il faudrait donc s'interroger sur la raison de cette graphie déviante par rapport à la prononciation, et non l'inverse.


----------



## Anne345

L'écriture _segond_ ou _segont_ est restée courante jusqu'au XVIIIe siècle. C'est finalement la "graphie latinisante" qui l'a emporté.


----------



## geve

Ah, voilà ! La question était donc effectivement mal posée !  Il eût fallu dire "Pourquoi écrit-on _seconde_ alors que l'on prononce _segonde_"...


----------



## RIMBE

et encore!! je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué,mais sous l'influence de "g" qui est une consonne sonore, le "s" sourd  de "seconde" passe souvent à "z" sonore quand on parle vite! c'est tellement naturel, faites l'expérience!


----------



## geve

Euh... Je ne te suis pas, sur ce coup-là 
Ce phénomène me paraît moins évident que le C prononcé G, je dois dire... Une _zegonde_, laissez-moi réfléchir...


----------



## Mani23

RIMBE said:


> et encore!! je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué,mais sous l'influence de "g" qui est une consonne sonore, le "s" sourd  de "seconde" passe souvent à "z" sonore quand on parle vite! c'est tellement naturel, faites l'expérience!



Oui, c'est vrai. Pas sur *une zeconde*, geve, mais par exemple, quand on dit Deux secondes stp ; moi je le prononce plutôt *deux z'gondes stp*...


----------



## geve

C'est tout à fait vrai, ma foi ! Je retire ce que j'ai dit.
Mais je mets plutôt ce phénomène en rapport avec l'élision du E qui suit (voir à ce sujet ce fil).
Je dirais ainsi (  ce n'est pas l'orthographe correcte des mots mais leur prononciation) _deux z'gondes, dix z'gondes_ ; mais _trente segondes, quarant'cinq segondes_ (ou _quarant'cin z'gondes_, à la limite, selon que l'on prononce le Q final de "cinq" ou pas), _cinquante segondes_.
Je ne m'entends pas dire "zegonde" (en prononcant le E).


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

La réponse à votre question est contenue dans l'intéressant blog "la langue sauce piquante" signalé ici, noyée malheureusement au milieu de pas mal de sottises. La prononciation de ce mot est bien "seGond", "seGonde". Le mot provient du latin secundus et la graphie, qui évolue moins vite que la prononciation, a conservé le "c".

Le son "g" est comme "k" une occlusive (la langue bloque l'air dans la bouche avant de le libérer brusquement pour produire un son), dorso vélaire (pour bloquer l'air, la langue appuie entre l'arrière du palais et le "voile", au fond en haut de la bouche).

L'articulation qui permet de produire ces deux sons est donc exactement la même ; la différence est que pour produire le son "g", vous faites vibrer vos cordes vocales : le son "g" est "sonore" ou "voisé". Tandis que pour le son "k", "non voisé", les cordes vocales ne vibrent pas : l'expulsion de l'air suffit à produire ce son, on dit qu'il s'agit d'une consonne sourde. Pour résumer, à l'occlusive dorso-vélaire sourde "k" correspond une occlusive sonore, "g".
Lorsque le "k" se trouve entre deux sons vocaliques, il tend à se sonoriser : toutes les voyelles sont sonores, il est plus facile d'enchaîner trois sons voisés que d'interrompre la vibration des cordes vocales : au IVè siècle, toutes les consonnes sourdes intervocaliques se sont ainsi sonorisées. [p]>[b], [k]>[g], [t]>[d], [s]>[z]. C'est ce qui s'est passé pour secundus... (En simplifiant pas mal... le son [k] ayant des comportements divers selon les voyelles qui l'entourent ; mais avec [e] et [u], c'est ce qui se passe).

Sans s'en rendre compte, on prononce quelquefois aneGdote, par exemple: notre "k" se trouvant entre deux sons voisés, s'affaiblit légèrement et tend à se sonoriser. C'est aussi pour cette raison que l'on a tendance à prononcer "dizgonde" ou "deuzgonde"... Ces derniers exemples nous indiquent d'ailleurs qu'une consonne sourde se sonorise plus facilement au contact d'une consonne occlusive sonore que d'une voyelle : "diZgonde"/"diSSemblable", "aneGdote"/"un écart", "MaGdo"/"maCabre", svelte souvent prononcé "Zvelte", ou esgourde prononcé "eZgourde"...


----------



## geve

Voilà une explication détaillée et très claire.  J'en ai vu, en cherchant sur le net, des gens qui pataugeaient à trouver une logique... Merci, Cabezota.


----------



## LARSAY

Cabezota est très savant mais l'explication est plus simple que cela! Il faudrait prononcer "seconde" mais c'est plus facile de prononcer "segonde" car en effet, dans la première, il faut bloquer l'air alors que la deuxième "coule toute seule"


----------



## itka

Ce doit être pour cela qu'on dit (sic) *segouer, *au segours, *ségance, *séguestrer, *ségurité, *ségante, ...( et ségolène )

Trêve de plaisanterie !
Il n'est pas question de "couler" ou pas. Une occlusive est une occlusive et [g] "bloque l'air" aussi bien que [k]. Simplement, comme l'a expliqué Cabezota, il y a eu un moment où l'économie du système a fait passé le [k] latin intervocalique au [g] , évolution favorisée dans le cas des occlusives vélaire par la présence de voyelles "d'arrière" telles que [o] et [u].

Si notre orthographe était phonétique, nul doute qu'on écrirait : *anegdote, *Mag Do, *zvelte, et bien d'autres, car l'assimilation progressive (la première consonne "s'aligne" sur la seconde) se produit aussi en sens inverse : *opscur, *apsence, *opturer, *suptil, etc...

Noter que le mot latin "secundo", lorsqu'il est employé en français peut se prononcer aussi bien [se-kõ-do] que [se-gõ-do]. Personnellement, c'est la première que j'utilise, ce qui montre bien que rien ne s'oppose à cette prononciation.


----------



## Leunamme

Bonjour, Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer pourquoi ce mot se prononce 'segonde'? Je n'ai réussi à trouver aucune explication sur internet.


----------



## niko

J'imagine que c'est juste une évolution 'logique' de facilité de prononciation.
Je n'ai pas vu d'explication au niveau éthymologique en tout cas.
Ce serait à cause de la proximité entre "second" et  "ce con" ?!
Voilà qui est drôle, j'aimerais vraiment qu'on me confirme ça


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Il s'agit d'une évolution naturelle qui porte le doux nom de _*voisement.
*_Le son /k/ est un son sourd: on ne fait pas vibrer les cordes vocales en prononçant /k/. Si on fait vibrer les cordes vocales en essayant de prononcer un /k/, on obtient un /g/. Le voisement, c'est cette transformation d'un son sourd en un son voisé. C'est ce que l'on fait spontanément par assimilation dans quelques cas où ce -c- est entre deux voyelles (_second, seconde_) ou même entre une voyelle et une consonne voisée (le /d/ est une consonne voisée, d'où le voisement du -c- de _MacDonald, __anecdote, bec de gaz).
_


----------



## user663559

Bonsoir,
Je sais que le mot "secondaire" est prononcé comme "ségondaire" mais est-ce que c'est la règle que le 'c' doit prononcé comme le 'g' quand ceci est placé entre deux voyelles? Pourriez-vous donner d'autres exemples comme celui-ci?


----------



## pointvirgule

Je pense que _second _(et mots de la même famille : _seconder, secondaire..._), ainsi que _eczéma_, sont les seuls cas d'un _c_ qui se prononce [g] en français.

Il y a une blague qui dit que la prononciation de _second _a été modifiée après qu'un académicien a entendu dans un reportage sportif à la télé : _il est arrivé ce con_. ​


----------



## Maître Capello

Amayra said:


> Je sais que le mot "secondaire" est prononcé comme "ségondaire"…


Attention, la prononciation standard est [səgɔ̃dɛʁ] et non [segɔ̃dɛʁ].


----------



## la fée

Bonjour,
quand on dit "s(ə)gɔ̃tetaʒ" et qu'on élimine le "e" muet, je pense  que le "s" initial est prononcé [z]. Avez-vous la même impression? Merci!


----------



## Terio

Vous avez raison. C'est ce qu'on appelle une assimilation régressive (sous l'influence de la consonne sonore [g], la consonne sourde qui précède devient sonore : [z]. L'assimilation peut aussi être progressive : [ʃəvø] devient [ʃfø] (cheveu, chfeu). C'est très fréquent en français.


----------



## OLN

[…]
Il y a aussi un paragraphe dans le TLF sur la prononciation de _second(e)_, y compris du _s_ initial :


> [səgɔ ̃], fém. [-ɔ ̃:d]. ,,Graphie latinisante`` du _-c-_ (Buben 1935, p. 156). Prononc. orth. signalée ds Littré, préf. XIV, cité ds Buben, _loc. cit._ Land. 1834, Besch. 1845, _s.v. seconder_, ,,[k], abusivement [g]``. Passy 1914, Barbeau-Rodhe 1930 _le second_ [ləzgɔ ̃]. Martinet-Walter 1973, [-zg-] dans _mon second_, et ailleurs, toujours [-sə-]. Dans _(classe de) seconde_ [sə-], [zg-]


[…]


----------



## la fée

Merci, Terio et OLN!


----------

